
Ask HN: Tools of the trade, 2018 edition - pyeu
Inspired by 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steveblank.com&#x2F;tools-and-blogs-for-entrepreneurs&#x2F;<p>What are the tools and services you use?
======
exabrial
* Gitlab and CI * Sonar basic static analysis * Maven * one-jar, then use jdeb to package it up, scp to a freight server for debian repo hosting * TICK Stack for prod monitoring * Graylog for log keeping

------
noir_lord
Intellij for... well almost everything code related.

VS Code with a bunch of plugins and the excellent _Journal_ plugin.

Fedora for the OS, Debian on servers.

Linux command line extensively.

Languages - PHP, Java, C#, Python, JS, TypeScript and some others, some node
stuff, webpack.

Other dev tools, Vagrant, Ansible

For long form writing the (genuinely brilliant)
[https://gottcode.org/focuswriter/](https://gottcode.org/focuswriter/) (though
you'll immediately want to change the default style/theme).

Servers are either in-house running Debian or on linode running Debian or
Ubuntu LTS.

Desktop is Fedora/cinnamon.

Desktop at work 1700X/32GB DDR4, 2x2560x1440 dells, Desktop at home 2700X/64GB
DDR4/RTX2080 with a 4K 27" UG69.

Thinkpad is a T470P (i7700-HQ, 32GB RAM, 2560x1440, nvme option).

Can't think of anything else.

------
philipkiely
I'm a student and hobbyist developer (multiple current solo and team projects)

Coding/Projects:

* GitHub Pages for static content (Highly Recommend)

* AWS Lambda, AWS Elastic Beanstalk for dynamic Content

* Other AWS Services like SNS, Pinpoint

* Hover for domain names and associated things (Highly Recommend)

* Django, Python, Vanilla JS, Bootstrap, Vanilla CSS, HTML for web apps

* Native apps in Swift (Xcode) , Java (Android Studio)

* Atom for editing, terminal, git via GitHub and VSTS (now Azure Devops)

* Quantopian for trading algorithms

General:

* Quiver for notes

* Keyboard Maestro for automation

* OmniFocus for task management (Highly Recommend)

* Good old Microsoft Office Suite (Outlook, Word, Excel) for their intended purpose

Hardware:

* 2015 Macbook Pro (dual core i5 / 16G DDR3 RAM / 512G aftermarket SSD) (OSX pretty obvious from software list)

* 28" fairly low resolution BenQ monitor

* WASD Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Clear (Highly Recommend)

* Logitech MX Master 2S (Highly Recommend)

* Standing Desk: A table with monitor, computer, peripherals on cardboard boxes of various sizes (Highly Recommend)

------
anujsharmax
Pretty much Emacs (Spacemacs specifically) for anything once the OS boots up.

------
pyeu
Steve Blank has curated a great list of the tools, available here -
[https://steveblank.com/tools-and-blogs-for-
entrepreneurs/](https://steveblank.com/tools-and-blogs-for-entrepreneurs/)

I would be interested in what your favorite startup tools?

------
wiglaf1979
* Vagrant/Terraform/Pretty much all of Hashicorp's stuff.

* Ubuntu with an occasional centos instance

* Prometheus/Jaeger because I got tired of not knowing why/when stuff broke.

* Visual Studio Code

* Azure

* Yaml/markdown plugins in VSCode because i got tired of doing things by hand.

* Gitlab

------
dankohn1
Here are my recommendations for business tools (as opposed to development
tools) including things like Grammarly, Calendly, and Inoreader:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cA11-1vm6xVljPm3hrnKk33y...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cA11-1vm6xVljPm3hrnKk33yjt2CWjO6N0xVPEoRBZo/edit)

------
miguelrochefort
HARDWARE

Phone: Xiaomi Mi Max 3 (4GB memory, 64GB storage)

Laptop: Teclast F5 (8GB memory, 128GB storage)

Keyboard: Kinesis Advantage

Mouse: Logitech Trackman Cordless Optical

SOFTWARE

OS: Windows 10

IDE: Visual Studio Community, VS Code

Languages: C#, JavaScript

Frameworks: Xamarin, Uno

Source control: Git

Browser: Google Chrome

SERVICES

VoIP: [https://voip.ms](https://voip.ms)

Domains: [https://domains.google.com](https://domains.google.com)

~~~
person_of_color
What is Teclast?

------
rhn_mk1
Linux. SSH, Qt, QtCreator, Geany, pluma, vim. Git, GitLab, and especially its
CI. Ansible, docker, Debian. GCC, Python, Rust. Cargo, CMake, meson. GPG.

BusPirate, KiCAD.

I think these cover at least 70% of my productive non-terminal time.

------
rayalez
Hacker News Tools of the Trade:

[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

------
NinjaX
HN - latest technology updates and discussion Domainr - finding domain
Namecheap - registering domain name Digital Ocean and Heroku for hosting
Github Django and flask Bootstrap

------
pizza
Off the top of my head, the tools I used heavily for the last project I made
are:

digitalocean

ubuntu 18.04

zsh

byobu

tmux

nvim

nginx

let's encrypt certbot

gunicorn

redis

postgresql/postgis

django

sentry.io

celery

Considering how this is all off the top of my head, I think now would be a
good time for me to consider learning this reproducible environment stuff
(docker/ansible/etc)

------
wanghq
Looking for someone to take over hackertoolbox.com which was inspired by the
Tools of the trade post on HN.

------
a-saleh
QA engineer turned backend developer this year:

Gear:

* Thinkpad running Fedora

* Blackberry key-one with too many things installed in termux :)

Personal:

* Note-taking in org-mode, jupyter-notebook, trello or google-docs (still searching for best organization system)

* Having a shared calendar with my wife is awesome :D

Work: * Gitlab for code-hosting, issue-tracking and CI building

* GCE, kubernetes for deployment

* Python flask apps for legacy-code

* Golang for new services, utilizing the embedded go mod for dependencies

* Mostly written in Visual Studio Code (vim in terminal) (probably should switch to goland and pycharm?)

* Slack and Zoom for most of the communication

* Google-docs for collaborative roadmaps/specifications

Previous work:

* Jenkins for CI and process automation (sadly, missed the boat on Jenkin X, the new developments look really interesting)

* Github for code-hosting

* OpenShift for deployment

* Golang and NodeJS for programming projects

* So many chat-rooms (Slack, Mattermost, Rocket.chat, IRC)

* Blue-jeans for calls

* Trello and Google-docs for written collaboration

For pet projects (that I don't really get to often enough :)

\- namecheap for domains

\- nicola for static blog

\- aws for static hosting, but migrating to netlify

\- Jupyter or Emacs org-mode for writing

\- Learning Purescript and Ocaml to return to my pet-projects

I really like the features of these functional languages, Purescript has lot
of capabilities for code-generation (i.e. simple-json parses json from type-
definition) and I like type-directed search [1]

Ocaml on the other hand seems to me the language Golang should have been,
practical, fast, not overdoing it on language features.

(I still like golang for the ecosystem, and practicality, but from the
language design standpoint, I have the usual gripes of a wanna-be functional
programmer, I'd really like generics and sum-types and libraries that use
them) Moreover, I can compile ocaml on my blackberry, that means I can learn
it while commuting :)

[1] [https://github.com/paf31/24-days-of-
purescript-2016/blob/mas...](https://github.com/paf31/24-days-of-
purescript-2016/blob/master/23.markdown)

------
sgillen
Python, C++, Matlab

Jupyter lab, Matlab, Emacs

Git, Gitlab,

Bash, Ssh, Tmux

Mendeley, Web browser, Laptop

------
greenleafjacob
* Heroku

* Rails

* HostedGraphite

* git.sr.ht

* PostgreSQL

* Redis

* Sidekiq

------
badsavage
vim clojure

------
niceperson
neoVim.

